# Can india ever get Pakistan controlled Kashmir back????



## relativiti

Pakistan has done many things to gain control of whole of the kashmir valley back into their hands......from initiating 3 full scale wars, a semi-war and a proxy war to gain Jammu and Kasmir aka Indian-held-kashmir back with a range of strategies ranging from changing public perception by luring them, instigating public against India, recruiting youths in name of freedom fighters, direct invasion but in the end the results were all alike of hundreds soldiers getting killed, innocent civilians getting killed, youths getting killed in the hands of security forces, waste of public money and etc etc.

Assuming if suppose some ultra nationalist party(BJP) comes to power in India and a Indira Gandhi type someone becomes PM and declares that India wants the -kashmir( aka Azad kashmir and Gilgit-baltistan) back and instigates a series of initiatives without a full scale war but with proxy war against pakistan, luring pak-kashmiri public with better future, covert ops and etc etc. whereas till now it was only verbal in its claim.
The questions to think over...... *what would be the pros and cons of such a step??? 
Will the Indian public support such a move???
Pakistan's response?? China's stand?? 
UN's stand?? Gulf nations' stand?? 
Guys care to spare a thought and please put the tongue-controller on*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

relativiti said:


> Pakistan has done many things to gain control of whole of the kashmir valley back into their hands......from initiating 3 full scale wars, a semi-war and a proxy war to gain Jammu and Kasmir aka Indian-held-kashmir back with a range of strategies ranging from changing public perception by luring them, instigating public against India, recruiting youths in name of freedom fighters, direct invasion but in the end the results were all alike of hundreds soldiers getting killed, innocent civilians getting killed, youths getting killed in the hands of security forces, waste of public money and etc etc.
> 
> Assuming if suppose some ultra nationalist party(BJP) comes to power in India and a Indira Gandhi type someone becomes PM and declares that India wants the -kashmir( aka Azad kashmir and Gilgit-baltistan) back and instigates a series of initiatives without a full scale war but with proxy war against pakistan, luring pak-kashmiri public with better future, covert ops and etc etc.
> The questions to think over...... *what would be the pros and cons of such a step???
> Will the Indian public support such a move???
> Pakistan's response?? China's stand??
> UN's stand?? Gulf nations' stand??
> Guys care to spare a thought and please put the tongue-controller on*


 
Next Indo-Pak will be nuke war so i dnt think its possible now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

DRDO said:


> Next Indo-Pak will be nuke war so i dnt think its possible now


 
India can not control the occupied part with 400'000 soldiers, so it will never occur to Indian even in there wildest dreams to control any hill of Azad Kashmir.


Ah.. i forgot to mention... Kashmir would be the safest place to be in nuclear war!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

why do you want these lands? all the kashmiris hate indians. the civillians would arm themselves and fight. just as it is happening in jammu. please think before posting again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## relativiti

S_O_C_O_M said:


> why do you want these lands? all the kashmiris hate indians. the civillians would arm themselves and fight. just as it is happening in jammu. please think before posting again.


 
we want the land not the pakistani kasmiri people....you can keep them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Yes 

in dreams!

Many Indians has already gained control on Azad Kashmir in their dreams... just go Indian websites and you will find them saying as "We can gain control in 24 hours"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

relativiti said:


> we want the land not the pakistani kasmiri people....you can keep them


 
You don't want Indian Kashmiris either.. you are in love with land, water and the resources only. Won't you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Why would you make such a stupid thread full of hatered... comon yaar grow up how old are you 12 years old ? you want to create tensions here think about peace for once what part we have now is ours and what you nation has is there simply now stop dumb madness jerk hater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## relativiti

TOPGUN said:


> Why would you make such a stupid thread full of hatered... comon yaar gro up how old are you ? you want to create tensions here think about peace for once what part we have now is ours and what you nation has is there simply now stop dumb madness jerk hater.:


 
does your statement applies to only me or some guys on your side too??


----------



## TheStrantrunCurve

How much more land you hindoos want, Brahmins now control 75% south asia, Brtion ruled 40% south asia and gave you double the land they occupied, typical bharti mentality you give them an inch they will take a mile. 


Bharat is a dilapidating millstone on South Asia pulling down a dozen countries and forcing arrested development and cretinism on the entire region. 

Your infant state of Bharat is a terror central desperately trying to destabilize all her neighbors in pursuit of its crazy dream of Akhand Bharat which supposedly stretches from Afghanistan to Indonesia. This hegemonic nightmare is based on a demented interpretation of Hindu religious texts

Your akhand bharat dream will never be realised. Good luck with BLA, TTp taliban, Shanti Bahini, Jandullah and dozen more terrorist organisation you have created to achieve your objectives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## relativiti

graphican said:


> You don't want Indian Kashmiris either.. you are in love with land, water and the resources only. Won't you agree?


 
We don't want kashmiri labour class coz we have lots of biharis and UP dehatis......... educated people are good...ever heard about NIT-Srinagar......Don't you agree 1.21 billion people is more than enough??


----------



## StingRoy

relativiti said:


> we want the land not the pakistani kasmiri people....you can keep them


 
That is a very insensitive comment ... it maybe your opinion, but not mine.. and pretty sure a majority of the Indian here on this forum. 

Land is meaningless without winning the people. For Kashmir I feel that eventually it will be the people who will win.... but the definition of win will be different than what most of us think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

relativiti said:


> does your statement applies to only me or some guys on your side too??


 
You started the hatetful thread so it applies on too you as of yet but if you team of trolls follow then it applies to them as well seriously man what are you on why do you have so much damn hatered inside you grow up think about friendship & peace this is defence forum not a poltical office dont be a jerk all your life.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Pakistan has done many things to gain control of whole of the kashmir valley back into their hands......from initiating 3 full scale wars, a semi-war and a proxy war to gain Jammu and Kasmir


We should have taken control of Kashmir back during 1971....saala we captured Pakistani territory everytime but our government ask us to return every-time. I mean if Pakistan would have been in our situation then do you think they would have returned us our land ? No way...
I mean if we would have taken under ou control at that time, JnK problem would have been solved....everybody would have lived in peace.


----------



## relativiti

TOPGUN said:


> You started the hatetful thread so it applies on too you as of yet but if you team of trolls follow then it applies to them as well seriouly man what are you on why you have so much damn hatered inside you grow up think about friendship & peace dont be a jerk all your life.


 
okay this is a hate thread in some aspects .......it also applies to the section of kashmir war in pakistan defence....you want my contribution to peace then please comment on the thread


HTML:


http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/101282-india-china-treaty-possible.html

 i'll know how much you want peace


----------



## tallboy123

Future can't be predicted.....

As for now India is concentrating on Afghanistan and the other part of pakistan...if u know wat i mean...
it's not about war,it's about collapse...

see u tomorrow guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## relativiti

StingRoy said:


> That is a very insensitive comment ... it maybe your opinion, but not mine.. and pretty sure a majority of the Indian here on this forum.
> 
> Land is meaningless without winning the people. For Kashmir I feel that eventually it will be the people who will win.... but the definition of win will be different than what most of us think.



Its not my opinion too i agree to your opinion but some people need a mouthful


----------



## *******

relativiti said:


> Who are you......did RSS assaulted your sister then go and lodge a complaint in the police station...they will help.....please don't post prejudices won't help you..bad for health


 
Do not speak In this way about another person's sister.


----------



## relativiti

******* said:


> Do not speak In this way about another person's sister.


 
sorry!! my mistake


----------



## ares

TheStrantrunCurve said:


> How much more land you hindoos want, Brahmins now control 75% south asia, Brtion ruled 40% south asia and gave you double the land they occupied, typical bharti mentality you give them an inch they will take a mile.



Well Hindus controlled the entire South Asia previously.. after all Hindus were not an invading army..they were the original inhabitants of this land.



TheStrantrunCurve said:


> Bharat is a dilapidating millstone on South Asia pulling down a dozen countries and forcing arrested development and cretinism on the entire region.
> 
> Your infant state of Bharat is a terror central desperately trying to destabilize all her neighbors in pursuit of its crazy dream of Akhand Bharat which supposedly stretches from Afghanistan to Indonesia. This hegemonic nightmare is based on a demented interpretation of Hindu religious texts



I don't know which world you are living on but in this world..it is Pakistan which is often called as terrorist hub of the world..or you might wanna check statement from your allies and *all your neighbors* for that.



TheStrantrunCurve said:


> Your akhand bharat dream will never be realised. Good luck with BLA, TTp taliban, Shanti Bahini, Jandullah and dozen more terrorist organisation you have created to achieve your objectives


 
Conspiracy theories!!..got proof??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Kashmir will always be Indian the land of the Sufis and the abode of Lord Shiva


----------



## Respect4Respect01

relativiti said:


> we want the land not the pakistani kasmiri people....you can keep them


 
r u gunna take that land up ur a$$, ytf u need that land seriously, and when china kicked india out of kashmir, they told Pakistan to take it but we didnt,


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ares said:


> Well Hindus controlled the entire South Asia previously.. after all Hindus were not an invading army..they were the original inhabitants of this land.



Pakistani and Bengladeshi want their land to remain Islam, so this is their own choice.


----------



## Secret Service

india cant take full control over jammu and kashmir and you are talking about Azaad kashmir....if india do this mistake then there will be a nuclear war for sure ......


----------



## Yeti

Kashmiri hinduss and muslims together in prayer


----------



## Respect4Respect01

indians can try their best but Kashmir is ours. so sdfu and keep dreaming


----------



## Yeti

Kashmir will be ours one day God willing


----------



## ares

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Pakistani and Bengladeshi want their land to remain Islam, this is their own choice.


 
That is now..but that does not change the fact..that it was infact Hindus were the original inhabitants of this land and Muslims were the invaders here ..then they talk about how Hindus are hungry for land.


----------



## relativiti

Yeti said:


> Kashmir will be ours one day God willing


 
Lets leave God out of this cat fight .....suggest some measure India should take to instigate pakistani kashmir back to india..


----------



## Secret Service

ares said:


> Well Hindus controlled the entire South Asia previously.. after all Hindus were not an invading army..they were the original inhabitants of this land.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which world you are living on but in this world..it is Pakistan which is often called as terrorist hub of the world..or you might wanna check statement from your allies and *all your neighbors* for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theories!!..got proof??


 
anything against India are conspiracy theories ....


----------



## relativiti

ares said:


> That is now..but that does not change the fact..that it was infact Hindus were the original inhabitants of this land and Muslims were the invaders here ..then they talk about how Hindus are hungry for land.


 
exactly......some medieval islamic invaders ruined everything and looted everything


----------



## Secret Service

relativiti said:


> Lets leave God out of this cat fight .....suggest some measure India should take to instigate pakistani kashmir back to india..


 
i think Pakistan should take Indian occupied Kashmir back ....


----------



## ares

secretservice said:


> anything against India are conspiracy theories ....


 
Offcourse it is, unless you or your govt can provide evidence to back up your claim.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ares said:


> That is now..but that does not change the fact..that it was infact Hindus were the original inhabitants of this land and Muslims were the invaders here ..then they talk about how Hindus are hungry for land.


 
You seem to want 'to purify' these lands because you believe it was the lost legacy of your Hindu ancestors. 

Even Central Asia was Buddhism and Confucianism before Islam, even now Xinjiang belongs to China, but it still remains largely Islamic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## relativiti

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You seem to want 'to purify' these lands because you believe it was the lost legacy of your Hindu ancestors.


 
Can't do it now or in future...will have to live with what we have in the present....else we won't be getting another APJ Abdul Kalam!!


----------



## Yeti

relativiti said:


> Lets leave God out of this cat fight .....suggest some measure India should take to instigate pakistani kashmir back to india..




Well brother there are ways we can get Kashmir back for one thing you know we control the water into Pakistan we are building many dams in Kashmir for a reason.The main way we can get it back is to give Kashmiris jobs, education and a better life then Pak held kashmiri people will see how life in our side and will wont to join India already many people are giving up arms in Pak held land and moving to our side on the LOC.


----------



## Secret Service

ares said:


> Offcourse it is, unless you or your govt can provide evidence to back up your claim.


 
yeah we surely provide evidence in your red corridor ...


----------



## ares

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You seem to want 'to purify' these lands because you believe it was the lost legacy of your Hindu ancestors.


 
Pls do show ..where I said that or even tangentially meant it..or are you deriving your own conclusions based on your limited knowledge of this topic.


----------



## TheStrantrunCurve

ares said:


> Well Hindus controlled the entire South Asia previously.. after all Hindus were not an invading army..they were the original inhabitants of this land.
> Conspiracy theories!!..got proof??


 
You hindus have been fooled and you still don&#8217;t realise it. History of South Asia has been manufactured by the British. The story of a glorious Hindu past has been concocted by James Princep who came up with the fantastic tale of a composite figure who had never been mentioned by South Asian or Greek historian who were residents of the area. The name &#8220;Asoka&#8221; was created to put a moniker on a composite figure.

Top Indian historian Romilla Thapar destroys all the myths associated with the nonsense of the so called Golden Age of Hinduism. Gone are the controversial 150 year Mauryas (whose history is as ambiguous as that of Sindhbad and the tooth Fairy), The 300 year so called mystery of the Guptas (never proven), the 200 year fabrication of the Chalukyas, The Rashtrakutas, The Cholas and Pandyas and the The Vijayanagar Empire. Romila Thapar&#8217;s has written reams against the so called &#8220;Golden age&#8221; theory .

*The current crop of Hindu jingoism stems from this false version history which was imposed on Bharat in 2003.*

*The New York Times reported on the topic of **Manufctured history of India *in a fascinating artice written by Kai Friese. He says &#8220;India&#8217;s Hindu nationalists have long had a quarrel with history. They are unhappy with the notion that the most ancient texts of Hinduism are associated with the arrival of the Vedic &#8221;Aryan&#8221; peoples from the Northwest. They don&#8217;t like the dates of 1500 to 1000 B.C. ascribed by historians to the advent of the Vedic peoples, the forebears of Hinduism, or the idea that the Indus Valley civilization predates Vedic civilization. And they certainly can&#8217;t stand the implication that Hinduism, like the other religious traditions of India, evolved through a mingling of cultures and peoples from different lands&#8221;.

*The Supreme Court of Bharat has ruled that Hindus were not the original inhabitants of Bharat&#8211;the Bhils were.*
According to the Supreme Court &#8220;The Bhils are probably the descendants of some of the original inhabitants of India known as the &#8216;aborigines&#8217; or Scheduled Tribes (Adivasis), who now comprise only about eight per cent of the population of India.

Hindus were not original inhabitants of India|Today&#039;s Views

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

secretservice said:


> yeah we surely provide evidence in your red corridor ...


 
Then you have nothing to complain.


----------



## ares

TheStrantrunCurve said:


> You hindus have been fooled and you still don&#8217;t realise it. History of South Asia has been manufactured by the British. The story of a glorious Hindu past has been concocted by James Princep who came up with the fantastic tale of a composite figure who had never been mentioned by South Asian or Greek historian who were residents of the area. The name &#8220;Asoka&#8221; was created to put a moniker on a composite figure.
> 
> Top Indian historian Romilla Thapar destroys all the myths associated with the nonsense of the so called Golden Age of Hinduism. Gone are the controversial 150 year Mauryas (whose history is as ambiguous as that of Sindhbad and the tooth Fairy), The 300 year so called mystery of the Guptas (never proven), the 200 year fabrication of the Chalukyas, The Rashtrakutas, The Cholas and Pandyas and the The Vijayanagar Empire. Romila Thapar&#8217;s has written reams against the so called &#8220;Golden age&#8221; theory .
> 
> The current crop of Hindu jingoism stems from this false version history which was imposed on Bharat in 2003.
> 
> The New York Times reported on the topic of Manufctured history of India in a fascinating artice written by Kai Friese. He says &#8220;India&#8217;s Hindu nationalists have long had a quarrel with history. They are unhappy with the notion that the most ancient texts of Hinduism are associated with the arrival of the Vedic &#8221;Aryan&#8221; peoples from the Northwest. They don&#8217;t like the dates of 1500 to 1000 B.C. ascribed by historians to the advent of the Vedic peoples, the forebears of Hinduism, or the idea that the Indus Valley civilization predates Vedic civilization. And they certainly can&#8217;t stand the implication that Hinduism, like the other religious traditions of India, evolved through a mingling of cultures and peoples from different lands&#8221;.
> 
> The Supreme Court of Bharat has ruled that Hindus were not the original inhabitants of Bharat&#8211;the Bhils were.
> 
> According to the Supreme Court &#8220;The Bhils are probably the descendants of some of the original inhabitants of India known as the &#8216;aborigines&#8217; or Scheduled Tribes (Adivasis), who now comprise only about eight per cent of the population of India.
> 
> Hindus were not original inhabitants of India|Today&#039;s Views


 
You guys are seriously too much.
after all it was all from tremendous research by Dr. Jamil Khan ..you are already inventing alternate history to suit your ego.


----------



## Yeti

i see purearyan is back with talking out his backside again now he changed his ID to thestrantruncurve  wt a joke


----------



## relativiti

TheStrantrunCurve said:


> You hindus have been fooled and you still don&#8217;t realise it. History of South Asia has been manufactured by the British. The story of a glorious Hindu past has been concocted by James Princep who came up with the fantastic tale of a composite figure who had never been mentioned by South Asian or Greek historian who were residents of the area. The name &#8220;Asoka&#8221; was created to put a moniker on a composite figure.
> 
> Top Indian historian Romilla Thapar destroys all the myths associated with the nonsense of the so called Golden Age of Hinduism. Gone are the controversial 150 year Mauryas (whose history is as ambiguous as that of Sindhbad and the tooth Fairy), The 300 year so called mystery of the Guptas (never proven), the 200 year fabrication of the Chalukyas, The Rashtrakutas, The Cholas and Pandyas and the The Vijayanagar Empire. Romila Thapar&#8217;s has written reams against the so called &#8220;Golden age&#8221; theory .
> 
> *The current crop of Hindu jingoism stems from this false version history which was imposed on Bharat in 2003.*
> 
> The New York Times reported on the topic of *Manufctured history of India *in a fascinating artice written by Kai Friese. He says &#8220;India&#8217;s Hindu nationalists have long had a quarrel with history. They are unhappy with the notion that the most ancient texts of Hinduism are associated with the arrival of the Vedic &#8221;Aryan&#8221; peoples from the Northwest. They don&#8217;t like the dates of 1500 to 1000 B.C. ascribed by historians to the advent of the Vedic peoples, the forebears of Hinduism, or the idea that the Indus Valley civilization predates Vedic civilization. And they certainly can&#8217;t stand the implication that Hinduism, like the other religious traditions of India, evolved through a mingling of cultures and peoples from different lands&#8221;.
> 
> *The Supreme Court of Bharat has ruled that Hindus were not the original inhabitants of Bharat&#8211;the Bhils were.*
> According to the Supreme Court &#8220;The Bhils are probably the descendants of some of the original inhabitants of India known as the &#8216;aborigines&#8217; or Scheduled Tribes (Adivasis), who now comprise only about eight per cent of the population of India.
> 
> Hindus were not original inhabitants of India|Today&#039;s Views


 
So what people come up with various bizarre research topics..... some true some false.... you can't go back to 10000 BC or so to prove the present....The fact that India was original land of Hindus is no makeup.......we have loads of relics and pre-historic evidences that prove original inhabitants practiced Hinduism....ever heard about Dravidians?? Ever visited India......people think since Taj mahal is made by a muslim India is a muslim origin country....please visit south india you will come to know

why do you have more confidence on NYT than what we are saying after all we know our origins better


----------



## Secret Service

relativiti said:


> So what people come up with various bizarre research topics..... some true some false.... you can't go back to 10000 BC or so to prove the present....The fact that India was original land of Hindus is no makeup.......we have loads of relics and pre-historic evidences that prove original inhabitants practiced Hinduism....ever heard about Dravidians?? Ever visited India......people think since Taj mahal is made by a muslim India is a muslim origin country....please visit south india you will come to know
> 
> why do you have more confidence on NYT than what we are saying after all we know our origins better


 
India was land of hindus and remains the land of hindus...But you cant claim on any part of Pakistan.


----------



## ares

secretservice said:


> India was land of hindus and remains the land of hindus...But you cant claim on any part of Pakistan.


 
Well present day Pakistan was too ..but it was invaded by Muslims invader and its original inhabitants converted..so don't call Hindus as expansionary invaders..etc.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

secretservice said:


> India was land of hindus and remains the land of hindus...But you cant claim on any part of Pakistan.


 
Yeah, India keeps your hands off Pakistan and the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

Guys stay on topic it is not a history lesson just discuss measures in how we can recover Pak held Kashmir in terms of actions to take on our side

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## relativiti

******* said:


> Kashmirie people look more beautiful from Indien people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame they have to live with Indiens



Heard about Ash Bachchan???? Bollywood perhaps rings a bell


----------



## relativiti

I think Indian should immediately start a covert war with pak.....train some suicide bombers and mercenaries and exfiltrate them......when they blow up army and assassinate some VIP guys ..the blame will be on Taliban.....hurray!!
A tit-for-tat answer


----------



## relativiti

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, India keeps your hands off Pakistan and the others.


 
China holds suzerainty over tibet not sovereignty!!


----------



## Yeti

My view is that we must launch covert operations in Pak held kashmir and also drones to attack the terror camps waged there. Reports have said there is more than 400 militants waiting to cross over the LOC now the snow has melted we must neutralise them b4 they kill any more innocent Kashmiri people. 









*Kashmiri Indian muslim soldier laid his life for India RIP*


----------



## Secret Service

relativiti said:


> Heard about *Ash Bachchan*???? Bollywood perhaps rings a bell


 
Miss Plastic Perfect ...lol


----------



## AUz

angeldemon_007 said:


> We should have taken control of Kashmir back during 1971....*saala we captured Pakistani territory everytime but our government ask us to return every-time. I mean if Pakistan would have been in our situation then do you think they would have returned us our land ? No way...
> I mean if we would have taken under ou control at that time, JnK problem would have been solved*....everybody would have lived in peace.


 
^^^^ Look at this soul 

Bhartis for heaven sake. . . GROW UP !


----------



## relativiti

******* said:


> They are all ugly too with out their makeup.


 
are u a judge of a beauty contest???
You can keep your beauties we are happy with what we have with or without makeup.......BTW handover kashmir as soon as possible to make things easy for you


----------



## Secret Service

relativiti said:


> I think Indian should immediately start a covert war with pak.....train some suicide bombers and mercenaries and exfiltrate them......when they blow up army and assassinate some VIP guys ..the blame will be on Taliban.....hurray!!
> A tit-for-tat answer


 
you are already doing that for many years...But you are failed badly..Swat failed , Waziristan failed


----------



## Secret Service

relativiti said:


> are u a judge of a beauty contest???
> You can keep your beauties we are happy with what we have with or without makeup.......BTW handover kashmir as soon as possible to make things easy for you


----------



## relativiti

secretservice said:


> you are already doing that for many years...But you are failed badly..Swat failed , Waziristan failed


 
At least that makes your country's image unique
1st prize for world's dangerous places goes to pakistan....hurray!! and congrats!!
guess how much money your government spends to keep things under control........reserves all used up hence the international Aid!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

relativiti said:


> China holds suzerainty over tibet not sovereignty!!


 
At least China can openly claim Arunachal Pradesh, but India closetly claims Tibet.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

India also claims Chinese land (Aksai Chin) as part of Kashmir. Clever move. 

So if India wants to take that land, then it will have to fight a two-front war with both China and Pakistan to get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## relativiti

India has long been only vocal about pak kashmir.....time for some serious business


----------



## relativiti

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least China can openly claim Arunachal Pradesh, but India closetly claims Tibet.


 
you showed pak kashmir as indian.........thank you very much!!


----------



## ares

AUz said:


> ^^^^ Look at this soul
> 
> Bhartis for heaven sake. . . GROW UP !


 
I don't know how much you know about it ..but after 1971 war..India was at serious leverage..as it had 90,000 Pakistani POWs..and Indian army was serous about settling Kashmir issue once in for all with Pakistan in exchange for your POWs.

It was Zulifiquar Ali Bhutto..who really pleaded Indira Gandhi during Shimla accords to go easy on his weak new regime ..and Indira Gandhi agreed to return your POWs ..without any concessions from Pakistan.


----------



## Secret Service

relativiti said:


> At least that makes your country's image unique
> 1st prize for world's dangerous places goes to pakistan....hurray!! and congrats!!
> guess how much money your government spends to keep things under control........reserves all used up hence the international Aid!!


 
hahhaha...you are funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

relativiti said:


> you showed pak kashmir as indian.........thank you very much!!


 
This fairy tale was drawn by the Indian netizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## relativiti

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This fairy tale was drawn by the Indian netizen.


 
so please show me some chinese noodle version of indian map.......i wanna know if chinese are interested to control bihar??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

relativiti said:


> so please show me some chinese noodle version of indian map.......i wanna know if chinese are interested to control bihar??


 
China only claims the South Tibet from India, nothing more.

At least, we don't claim the subcontinent as part of China.

And why India is dreaming over Tibet?


----------



## ares

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China only claims the South Tibet from India, nothing more.
> 
> At least, we don't claim the subcontinent as part of China.
> 
> And why is India dreaming over Tibet?


 
India too only claims Aksai chin and nothing more.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> India too only claims Aksai chin and nothing more.


 
India claims Aksai Chin as part of Kashmir.

Then you guys complain, and say that Kashmir is none of our business, and that we should be more "sensitive" to Indian concerns.

How can Kashmir be none of our business, when India is claiming Chinese land as a part of Kashmir?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ares said:


> India too only claims Aksai chin and nothing more.


 
Many major rivers in India has its origin in Tibet, so i can understand why India is so concerned about Tibet.

I've also seen some Indian people use to claim that even the landscape of the Southwest part of China looks somewhat more Indian than Chinese, huh?


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India claims Aksai Chin as part of Kashmir.
> 
> Then you guys complain, and say that Kashmir is none of our business, and that we should be more "sensitive" to Indian concerns.
> 
> How can Kashmir be none of our business, when India is claiming Chinese land as a part of Kashmir?


 
It is not us but Chinese govt which has taken that stand(of non involvement) on Kashmir..like we took ours on Tibet issue.


----------



## misterme2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, India keeps your hands off Pakistan and the others.


 


Right take your hands of Tibet


----------



## ares

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Many major rivers in India has its origin in Tibet, so i can understand why India is so concerned about Tibet.
> 
> I've also seen some Indian people use to claim that even the landscape Southwest China looks somewhat more Indian than Chinese, huh?



Both Indian and Chinese govt took a principled stand on both Kashmir and Tibet back in 1950s during Panchsheel accords.

Any backtracking from Chinese side..will result in similar response from Indian side.


----------



## misterme2

******* said:


> Kashmirie people look more beautiful from Indien people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame they have to live with Indiens


 


If you guys keep on pushing us.....We will convert all the women to any non Islamic religion and make them part of our Harems....You guys only look at white color.....there a dark Kashmiri Muslims....remember the one who singlehandedly held off terrorists...


BTW you pedophile....the chicks in the above pic are damn young....and the other one is getting married....both pics are not pretty....get a life... you pedophilie


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

misterme2 said:


> Right take your hands of Tibet


 
Tibet was a part of China for over 700 years, and Pakistan was never a part of India.

There is a fundamental difference buddy.


----------



## misterme2

******* said:


> They are all ugly too... with out their make up.


 


ASh is old and ugly....the newcomers are hotter...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> It is not us but Chinese govt which has taken that stand(of non involvement) on Kashmir..like we took ours on Tibet issue.


 
Then why is your Government always whining that we should be "more sensitive" on Kashmir?

When they were the ones to decided to involve us in the first place, by claiming Aksai Chin as part of Kashmir?


----------



## ares

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Tibet was a part of China for over 700 years, and Pakistan was never a part of India.
> 
> There is a fundamental difference buddy.


 
So was Kashmir part of India for more than that.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> So was Kashmir part of India for more than that.


 
When was the country called "India" even created?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

misterme2 said:


> ASh is old and ugly....the newcomers are hotter...


 
For a woman almost at 40, i think she is ok.


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Then why is your Government always whining that we should be "more sensitive" on Kashmir?
> 
> When they were the ones to decided to involve us in the first place, by claiming Aksai Chin as part of Kashmir?


 
I already told you..India has always claimed AC ..but it was your govt which decided not to get involved on rest of the Kashmir issue..all the border talk we have had..have been about Indo- China LAC and not LOC.


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> When was the country called "India" even created?


 
India has had many names..before it was know as Hindustan still is..before that Bharat varsha(still is) and before that Magadha..Infact it was Maurya dynasty which was first dynasty to rule over most of Indian land and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> I already told you..India has always claimed AC ..but it was your govt which decided not to get involved on rest of the Kashmir issue..all the border talk we have had..have been about Indo- China LAC and not LOC.


 
The main point is, that if India tries anything with Kashmir, that will involve both Pakistan AND China.

Since India claims Chinese land as part of Kashmir.


----------



## misterme2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Tibet was a part of China for over 700 years, and Pakistan was never a part of India.
> 
> There is a fundamental difference buddy.


 

Actually my laowai you need to read a up.....India in fact encompassed land up and including Afghanistan....for almost 200 yrs..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

misterme2 said:


> Actually my laowai you need to read a up.....India in fact encompassed land up and including Afghanistan....for almost 200 yrs..


 
So what if Afghanistan was once a part of India?

This has nothing to do with Tibet, nor with Pakistan.


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The main point is, that if India tries anything with Kashmir, that will involve both Pakistan AND China.
> 
> Since India claims Chinese land as part of Kashmir.


 
Well things on Chinese front are quite..we hold regular border talks..we are sorting our issues that way ..any change in Chinese stand on Kashmir..will force India to change its own stand on Tibet.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> Well things on Chinese front are quite..we hold regular border talks..we are sorting our issues that way ..any change in Chinese stand on Kashmir..will force India to change its own stand on Tibet.


 
I doubt that.

Indians love to talk about Tibet independence, but when push comes to shove, no Government on Earth recognizes Tibet as a sovereign nation.

I would be very surprised if the Indian government had enough courage to change their stance on Tibet.

I might even be a little impressed, since I always considered the Indian government to be soft. But I doubt it will happen.


----------



## rubyjackass

relativiti said:


> Lets leave God out of this cat fight .....suggest some measure India should take to instigate pakistani kashmir back to india..


You cannot take just the land back. If you want it, you can get it only do so along with the people in it. Otherwise it will remain as an issue in the eyes of international community. And more importantly because thats the right thing to do. So in case you want Pakistani Kashmir also, stop this BS comments like, I don't want the people just the land. Try to love them and make them love your country. There in lies the legitimacy of your claim and the path to salvation. So a first step would be to do something that would build up India's rep in both sides of LoC in Kashmir, try to get employment opportunities in Indian side, make Pakistani Kashmiris long to come here. The high dose of Islamization is something we have to find an anti dose for. My move after improving employment would be to promote arts like cinema, dance and fine arts.


----------



## KS

The same old arguments rehashed again and again.

India does not want the PaK. And similarly it wont give an inch of J&K.

Now lets move on.


----------

